

Improving UX Through Front-End Performance - cbr
http://alistapart.com/article/improving-ux-through-front-end-performance

======
cbr
If these optimizations look like a pain to do manually, mod_pagespeed (apache)
and ngx_pagespeed (nginx) can make many [1] of them automatically.

Disclaimer: I work on pagespeed.

[1] Of the ones mentioned here it can optimize images, inline small images,
sprite images, and defer javascript execution. Full feature list:
[https://developers.google.com/speed/docs/mod_pagespeed/filte...](https://developers.google.com/speed/docs/mod_pagespeed/filters)

